# cento (γαλλ. centon) = κέντρωνας



## spuko (Jan 16, 2013)

Καλημέρα!

Προσπαθώ να βρω αν υπάρχει κάποια καθιερωμένη απόδοση του όρου "cento" στα Ελληνικά. Ο ορισμός από την wikipedia είναι ο εξής:
A cento is a poetical work wholly composed of verses or passages taken from other authors; only disposed in a new form or order.

Σε μία διπλωματική εργασία μεταπτυχιακού από το Τμήμα Φιλολογίας του ΑΠΘ είδα την εξής υποσημείωση: 

κέντρωνας, γαλλ. centon: ποιητικός τρόπος. Πρόκειται για ποιήματα «συνεραμμένα» από στίχους άλλων ποιητών (μέθοδος της συρραφής, πολύ κοντά στο λεγόμενο «pastiche»).
Το δίλημμά μου είναι: να το βάλω "κέντρων" (δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσον είναι δόκιμο) ή "συρραφή" (που ίσως είναι πιο πολύ επεξήγηση παρά ακριβής μετάφραση); Αν γνωρίζετε κάτι σχετικά θα σας ήμουν ευγνώμων!


----------



## Marinos (Jan 16, 2013)

Κέντρωνας, απ' όσο ξέρω, είναι δόκιμη απόδοση. Κάποτε είχε πέσει στα χέρια μου και ένα μυθιστόρημα μ' αυτό τον τίτλο.

edit: Έψαξα λίγο να βρω το μυθιστόρημα (ενός Ιταλού, αν δεν κάνω λάθος) στο ίντερνετ, αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα --βρήκα ωστόσο δύο άλλα που έχουν τη λέξη ως υπότιτλο. Ο καθρέφτης της Ηρωδιάδος (κέντρωνες για τη λογοτεχνία) και το κάπως γνωστότερο Το μηνολόγιο ενός απόντος: μυθιστόρημα κεντρώνων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2013)

*Το μηνολόγιο ενός απόντος*, Μυθιστόρημα κεντρώνων του Στ. Κρητιώτη, πόλις 2005 (Βιβλιονέτ)

Εδιτ: Μαρίνο, χεχε!


----------



## Marinos (Jan 16, 2013)

Μα πότε πρόλαβες και έκανες το έδιτ!!


----------



## spuko (Jan 16, 2013)

Μα πότε προλάβατε κιόλας και απαντήσατε! Και με τεκμηρίωση! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια!


----------



## Earion (Jan 16, 2013)

Ο πιο γνωστός κέντρωνας είναι το έργο *Χριστός πάσχων* που αναφέρεται στο πάθος του Χριστού, από το Γολγοθά ως την ανάστασή του. Παραδίδεται με το όνομα του Γρηγόριου Ναζιανζηνού, είναι όμως έργο του 11ου ή 12ου αιώνα. Το ένα τρίτο των στίχων του προέρχεται από τις τραγωδίες του Ευριπίδη, του Αισχύλου και του Λυκόφρονα. Περιέχει επίσης αρκετά χωρία από την Παλαιά και την Καινή Διαθήκη και από τα Απόκρυφα κείμενα.​
Από: Ίδρυμα Μείζονος Ελληνισμού. Βυζαντινή λογοτεχνία.


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2013)

Η κινεζική φιλολογία είναι φιλολογία κεντρώνων, δηλαδή ποιημάτων ερανισμένων από διάφορες πηγές. Οι πιο πρωτότυποι συγγραφείς, όταν θέλουν ν' αποδείξουν ή να εξηγήσουν κάτι, όταν επιθυμούν να διηγηθούν ή να περιγράψουν κάτι, καταφεύγουν σε στερεότυπες ιστοριούλες ή _συμβατικές_ εκφράσεις, τις οποίες αντλούν από μια κοινή πηγή. Η πηγή αυτή δεν είναι πολύ πλούσια και δεν γίνεται καμμιά προσπάθεια για την ανανέωσή της. Πολλά θέματα, από τα όσα υπήρξαν διαρκώς προσφιλή, ξαναβρίσκονται στις πιο παλιές και τις πιο πρωτότυπες παραγωγές της κινεζικής ποίησης.

Από: Μαρσέλ Γκρανέ, _Η Κινεζική Σκέψη_, σ. 67, εκδ. Γνώση, Αθήνα 1992, μετάφρ. Πωλίνα Λάμψα.


----------



## spuko (Jan 17, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά για την τεκμηρίωση και τις πηγές! Μου είναι πολύ χρήσιμες. Είστε καταπληκτικοί.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 23, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Κέντρωνας, απ' όσο ξέρω, είναι δόκιμη απόδοση. Κάποτε είχε πέσει στα χέρια μου και ένα μυθιστόρημα μ' αυτό τον τίτλο.
> 
> edit: Έψαξα λίγο να βρω το μυθιστόρημα (ενός Ιταλού, αν δεν κάνω λάθος) στο ίντερνετ, αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα



Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ: λάθος θυμόμουνα, δεν επρόκειτο για κέντρωνα αλλά για κεντουρία, εκατοντάδα: http://www.protoporia.gr/kentoyria-ekato-mikra-mythistorimata-potamos-p-32864.html


----------



## Costas (Feb 3, 2014)

"Απλή" περιέργεια (αυτή θα με φάει...) μ' έκανε να ψάξω στα λεξικά για τη λέξη _κέντρωνας_. Λοιπόν, ΛΚΝ τίποτα, Μπαμπινιώτης τίποτα. Λέω θα πάω στο LSJ να δω, δεν μπορεί, αρχαία θα 'ναι, να δούμε τι σήμαινε τότε. Και εδώ αρχίζει το χάος! Πάω στο LSJ και μου βρίσκει λήμμα _κέντρων_:

*κέντρ-ων*, ωνος, ὁ, _one that bears the marks of the_ κέντρον_, a rogue that has been put to the torture_, S.Fr.329, Ar.Nu. 450 (anap.).

II. _piece of patch-work, rag_, Bito 55.4, Heras ap. Gal. 13.1044, Sch.Ar.Nu.449; perh. _pen-wiper_, POxy.326 (i A.D.): hence, _copy of verses made up of scraps from other authors_, Eust.1099.51, 1308 fin.

Τα μπλε είναι ενεργοί σύνδεσμοι προς τα αντίστοιχα εδάφια. Και εδώ αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα, γιατί στο ΙΙ, που μας ενδιαφέρει, αν εξαιρέσω το εδάφιο του Βίτωνα του Μηχανικού, που μιλάει όντως για κουρέλια, οι υπόλοιπες παραπομπές είναι σοκαριστικά άλλα αντ' άλλων. Το σχόλιο στον ψευδο-Γαληνό μιλάει για αστρονομικά κέντρα, το σχόλιο στις Νεφέλες του Αριστοφάνη αφορά τη σημασία Ι της λέξης και όχι την ΙΙ.

Παρ' όλα αυτά, μετά ακολουθεί η μόνη εκδοχή που με πηγαίνει στη σημασία που συζητήσαμε στο παρόν νήμα, οπότε νιώθω ικανοποιημένος....και όμως! καταρχήν έχουμε μια αναφορά σε πάπυρο που δεν έχει σύνδεσμο, και από αυτή τη σημασία που _perhaps_ έχει η λέξη στον πάπυρο ο λεξικογράφος μού λέει πως προέκυψε η σημασία που μας ενδιαφέρει. Έχει δε και δύο εδάφια από τον Βυζαντινό Ευστάθιο Θεσσαλονίκης. "Ωραία", λέω, "επιτέλους, άρα η σημασία αυτή προέκυψε στα βυζαντινά χρόνια!" Πατάω τους συνδέσμους του Ευσταθίου, και ο μεν πρώτος μιλάει πάλι για τη σημασία των ιππικών "βουκεντρ(ι)ών" στον Ευριπίδη, ο δε δεύτερος είναι λάθος και με πηγαίνει πάλι στο ίδιο κείμενο. Μόνο που ο αριθμός όχι μόνο του δεύτερου αλλά και του πρώτου εδαφίου του Ευσταθίου στο λήμμα του λεξικού είναι άλλος από εκείνον του βυζαντινού κειμένου που ανοίγει ο σύνδεσμος, οπότε μένω με την απορία μήπως στον πραγματικό αριθμό υπάρχει η ζητούμενη από εμάς εδώ σημασία της λέξης.

Τελικά έμεινα με την περιέργεια, και επίσης με λιγότερο τυφλή εμπιστοσύνη στο ιντερνετικό LSJ.
Τα ίδια πάντως ακριβώς λέει και το έντυπο ελληνικό LSJ (μετάφρ. Α. Κωνσταντινίδης), μόνο που προσθέτει στο τέλος (ο Κωνσταντινίδης;) το εξής: "ούτως, _ομηροκέντρωνες_, _ομηρόκεντρα_, ποιήματα συναποτελούμενα εκ τεμαχίων Ομηρικών, οία υπάρχουσι και εκ του Ουεργιλίου υπό Proba Falconia και Αυσονίου.

Δοκιμάζω λοιπόν στο LSJ και το _ομηροκέντρων_, και μου βρίσκει τη λέξη (στο _ομηρόκεντρον_ δεν βρίσκει τίποτα).

*Ὁμηρο-κέντρων*, ωνος, ὁ, _patchwork of Homeric tags_, AP9.381 tit., etc.

Και πάλι όμως, πατώντας στο σύνδεσμο απογοητεύομαι, γιατί στο κείμενο η λέξη _ομηροκέντρων_ δεν υπάρχει (ίσως υπάρχει το _πράγμα_, δεν ξέρω, αλλά η _λέξη_ όχι). Όσο γι' αυτό το tit.(ulus), δεν ξέρω γιατί το λέει, αφού δεν βλέπω το ποιηματάκι να έχει τίτλο. Τέλος πάντων, πάλι τζίφος και πάλι ξύνω το κεφάλι μου με τις παραπομπές του LSJ, αλλά και με την _τεκμηρίωση της σημασίας της λέξης_.

Οπότε, ο ευρών (τη λέξη με τη σημασία που μας ενδιαφέρει στην παλιά γραμματεία) αμειφθήσεται! Ίσως η ανεύρεση του σωστού εδαφίου του Ευσταθίου (αν υπάρχει, και δεν είναι λάθος ο αριθμός που δίνει το λεξικό!) να βοηθήσει. Το γεγονός πάλι ότι στη λέξη _ομηροκέντρων_ η παραπομπή (έστω και λανθασμένη) γίνεται στην Παλατινή Ανθολογία, και μάλιστα σε κάποιον μυστηριώδη (βυζαντινό;) τίτλο και όχι στο αρχαίο ποίημα, ίσως να μας πηγαίνει στον Μάξιμο Πλανούδη, ο οποίος είναι μεταγενέστερος του Ευσταθίου. Άρα, και ελπίζοντας να βρεθεί κείμενο με σάρκα και οστά, μου δημιουργείται η υποψία ότι η λέξη πήρε τη σημασία που μας ενδιαφέρει τον 12-13ο αιώνα μΧ., έστω και αν η πρακτική ήταν αρχαία και έστω και αν η καταγωγή της σημασίας είναι στην έννοια του κουρελιού που βρίσκουμε στον ελληνιστικής εποχής Βίτωνα. Οψόμεθα!


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2014)

Βάζω ένα απόσπασμα από Ευστάθιο (1.10.15) (αλλά έχει κι άλλα):

Πινδάρῳ δὲ ἀρέσκει οὐκ ἀπὸ ῥάβδου ἀλλ' ἐκ τοῦ ῥάπτειν τοὺς ῥαψῳδοὺς λέγεσθαι. περιφράζων γὰρ τοὺς ῥαψῳδούς «ῥαπτῶν ἐπέων ἀοιδούς» αὐτοὺς λέγει. ῥάπτειν δὲ ἢ ἁπλῶς, ὡς εἴρηται, τὸ συντιθέναι ἢ τὸ κατὰ εἱρμόν τινα ῥαφῇ ὁμοίως εἰς ἓν ἄγειν τὰ διεστῶτα. σποράδην γάρ, φασί, κειμένης καὶ κατὰ μέρος διῃρημένης τῆς Ὁμηρικῆς ποιήσεως, οἱ ᾄδοντες αὐτὴν συνέρραπτον οἷον τὰ εἰς ἓν ὕφος ἀδόμενα. ἢ καὶ ἄλλως, διότι κατὰ μέρος, φασί, τῆς ποιήσεως διαδεδομένης τὴν σύμπασαν ποίησιν ἐπιόντες οἱ ᾄδοντες καὶ τὰ ἐξ ἑκατέρας Ὁμηρικῆς βίβλου συρράπτοντες, ὡς ἐβούλοντο, ῥαψῳδοὶ ἐντεῦθεν προσηγορεύθησαν. τῆς δὲ τοιαύτης ῥάψεως παράδειγμα σαφὲς καὶ οἱ *κέντρωνες*, τουτέστι τὰ λεγόμενα *Ὁμηρόκεντρα*. κέντρωνές τε γὰρ κυρίως λέγονται τὰ ἐκ διαφόρων χροιῶν συνερραμμένα εἰς ἕν, οἷς ὡμοίωνταί πως τὰ Ὁμηρόκεντρα. καὶ ῥαψῳδία δὲ ἡ ἐξ ἑκατέρων τῶν Ὁμηρικῶν ποιήσεων συρραφεῖσα ᾠδὴ ἀναλόγως τῷ ὑποκειμένῳ πράγματι, γάμῳ τυχὸν ἢ ἑορτῇ. 

http://books.google.gr/books?id=DkM3lca1Aj8C&pg=PA208


----------

